# Nexus 7 tablet install



## carstereospecialists (Aug 20, 2014)

I've noticed a lot more people using nexus 7 tablets as head units now days and I'm starting to finish up a project we're working on at our shop and I figured I'd share our install and how we're doing it.

We're using the 2013 version of the nexus 7 so we're able to get audio out from the micro usb port through slimport. We're using a slimport to hdmi adapter that feeds into a hdmi audio extractor. The extractor will supply either optical or rca output. From that it's feeding optical into a mosconi 6 to 8 processor then into mosconi amps. We're still working on the fabrication in the trunk but I have had this all wired and playing with no issues. 

The tablet was installed as a fixed in dash unit. We built a custom dash kit to trim it out and hold the tablet. Being that it is a fixed install we have it wired to charge and have access to load files on to the tablet. I like this look a lot better than molding a pan to the dash and making the tablet slide in and out. It just looks a lot cleaner and more factory.


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

sick job man!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Wait... it's not supposed to be that easy!  So if you used the 2014 version, you wouldn't have been able to use the slimport? 

Cool work. I may just have to do something with an Android tablet in my truck. Thanks very much for increasing my budget...

Did you happy to retain steering wheel controls?

And note to self. Do not buy a silver Sony laptop - I won't know which key is which!


----------



## carstereospecialists (Aug 20, 2014)

sirbOOm said:


> Wait... it's not supposed to be that easy!  So if you used the 2014 version, you wouldn't have been able to use the slimport?
> 
> Cool work. I may just have to do something with an Android tablet in my truck. Thanks very much for increasing my budget...
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about a 2014 version. That could be the same as the 2013. The tablet we're using is the second gen nexus 7. The first gen tablet didn't allow audio out on the micro usb. If there is a third gen I'd be surprised if they changed it from slimport, being that all the nexus devices use slimport. 

This car doesn't have factory steering wheel controls but I'd imagine that trying to integrate it would take some work

Yeah my lap top has seen better days for sure. It's about 6 years old and has been tracked through many cars for tuning and spl comps lol


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

i was thinking the exact same thing as far as budget increase


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

That came out pretty nice! How are you powering it?

Josh


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

...with love.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

sirbOOm said:


> ...with love.


LOL


----------



## carstereospecialists (Aug 20, 2014)

JoshHefnerX said:


> That came out pretty nice! How are you powering it?
> 
> Josh


It's being powered by a piece from beat sonic. Just hook up power and ground in the car, plug the usb to micro usb cable in and you have charging. Simple!


----------



## ben54b (May 30, 2014)

Really nice work. I think this kind of build is the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

a co worker seen me look at this and was saying it would be something taht she would do lol


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

carstereospecialists said:


> I'm not sure about a 2014 version. That could be the same as the 2013. The tablet we're using is the second gen nexus 7. The first gen tablet didn't allow audio out on the micro usb. If there is a third gen I'd be surprised if they changed it from slimport, being that all the nexus devices use slimport.


you can use an external USB DAC though.


----------



## thomen (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi just wondering how you handled the power button on and off and engine crank?


----------



## carstereospecialists (Aug 20, 2014)

thomen said:


> Hi just wondering how you handled the power button on and off and engine crank?


The power button sits at the bottom right corner of the tablet so if I flip open the ashtray cover I can push it. The tablet will turn on once the ignition is turned on in the vehicle.


----------



## thomen (Jun 18, 2013)

Was the on when the car is on some kind of custom rom installed on the tablet?

What did you do for audio out? Dac optical to some kind of eq/dsp to amp?


----------



## carstereospecialists (Aug 20, 2014)

thomen said:


> Was the on when the car is on some kind of custom rom installed on the tablet?
> 
> What did you do for audio out? Dac optical to some kind of eq/dsp to amp?


no custom rom installed. When the tablet senses power input(charging) the screen turns on. The beatsonic charging piece I'm using is hooked up to an ignition source so when the car turns on it powers the charger which then sends signal to the tablet and turns the screen on. As for audio out, I'm using the mico usb slimport adapter which has hdmi out. Then into a hdmi extractor with optical out then into a mosconi 6 to 8


----------

